# How Old Is This Slicer?



## Diesel Power (Nov 10, 2017)

I just purchased this Berkel GC for $50, which to me is a steal, it was rusty and crusty as can be, running poorly and smoking. The blade moved but it has a ton of resistance, I've taken everything apart, cleaned up all the grease, rust, and dirt and will get replacement parts once I start working again.  I plan on rebuilding and restoring it sometime in Dec.

However my biggest gripe is I don't know the age of this thing. Anyone have a clue? I want to say it's 1940's tech, but i'm not sure. There isn't much if any documentation of these older Berkel slicers at all.

Here is a pic of it.














It came with everything, sharpening stones and catch platter. FYI, it's in my bedroom now, it was outside because I had to strip the paint and also use phosphoric acid to remove the rust.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 10, 2017)

NICE SLICER.  Not a bunch of slicers like that would have been built during WWII because they needed the materials for the war effort. It may be pre 1942 or say 1947 to 1950


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 10, 2017)

Diesel Power said:


> I just purchased this Berkel GC for $50, which to me is a steal, it was rusty and crusty as can be, running poorly and smoking. The blade moved but it has a ton of resistance, I've taken everything apart, cleaned up all the grease, rust, and dirt and will get replacement parts once I start working again.  I plan on rebuilding and restoring it sometime in Dec.
> 
> However my biggest gripe is I don't know the age of this thing. Anyone have a clue? I want to say it's 1940's tech, but i'm not sure. There isn't much if any documentation of these older Berkel slicers at all.
> 
> ...



Looks like this one some teacher in Canada restored. His wife is a famous chef and he restores slicers on the side.






https://goo.gl/images/jdDqnC


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 10, 2017)

That is a cool slicer,  I have been looking for some stuff for my Toledo meat saw, I stumbled onto a supplier that still has parts and looked at their site, they do have stuff for Berkel meat slicers. maybe give them a call see if they could help you out. National band saw. California I think


----------



## Diesel Power (Nov 10, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Looks like this one some teacher in Canada restored. His wife is a famous chef and he restores slicers on the side.
> View attachment 343860
> 
> 
> https://goo.gl/images/jdDqnC


Thank you! This thing is older than I thought.
It does look very similar, I wonder what model it is? That slicer in the photo you posted immaculate, I'll try to get to close as that as I can! 



ab canuck said:


> That is a cool slicer,  I have been looking for some stuff for my Toledo meat saw, I stumbled onto a supplier that still has parts and looked at their site, they do have stuff for Berkel meat slicers. maybe give them a call see if they could help you out. National band saw. California I think


Thanks! I'll check them out.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 10, 2017)

Oh.. I read he is a culinary teacher and restores those and his wife is a t.v. chef..  You could tweet him.


----------

